# December 2012 Member monthly Giveaway Winner rickybobbybend



## Jim (Dec 5, 2012)

Contest Starts Today and ends on Dec 12, 2012. (Running a little late, I know)

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in November 2012 your'e eligible.*
Moderators, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.

Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/

*All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word IN. It will go by the order you respond in.*

This months winner is going to receive 3 custom hand made football jigs made from my son. These are really nice quality jig heads, probably the best you can get quality wise.....seriously. He takes great pride in making these for giveaways and promotion of the site. I will mix and match colors and sizes!


----------



## CaseyP (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm in! Good luck to everybody.


----------



## wihil (Dec 5, 2012)

Sweet! IN!

=D>


----------



## Gramps50 (Dec 6, 2012)

Jim's son makes nice looking jigs!! Count me IN


----------



## lswoody (Dec 6, 2012)

IN


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Dec 6, 2012)

IN. Nice looking Jigs.


----------



## New River Rat (Dec 6, 2012)

IN


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 6, 2012)

IN


----------



## fender66 (Dec 6, 2012)

IN


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Dec 6, 2012)

In


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 6, 2012)

in :beer:


----------



## linehand (Dec 6, 2012)

IN.


----------



## rickybobbybend (Dec 6, 2012)

In.
And thanks.


----------



## Moedaddy (Dec 6, 2012)

IN!!!!


----------



## crazymanme2 (Dec 6, 2012)

IN


----------



## fish devil (Dec 6, 2012)

:twisted: IN


----------



## wilded (Dec 6, 2012)

IN


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 7, 2012)

In


----------



## muskiemike12 (Dec 7, 2012)

In


----------



## FishingCop (Dec 7, 2012)

IN


----------



## earl60446 (Dec 7, 2012)

IN


----------



## Kochy (Dec 8, 2012)

IN


----------



## Sean.buehrle (Dec 8, 2012)

In


----------



## Jim (Dec 13, 2012)

Random.org picked #12 which makes rickybobbybend this months winner.

Congrats man!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Dec 13, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## fender66 (Dec 13, 2012)

Congrats....cheater. :mrgreen:


----------



## Brine (Dec 13, 2012)

Sorry, disqualified. 20 minute rule. Better luck next month. :---) 


Kidding aside.... Congrats!
I've caught a bunch of fish off those jigs, and they are stout!
=D>


----------



## crazymanme2 (Dec 13, 2012)

Good Job rickybobbybend

Thanks for the chance Jim =D>


----------



## CaseyP (Dec 13, 2012)

Dangit! 

Congrats!


----------



## rickybobbybend (Dec 13, 2012)

Alright, thanks a bunch! We'll put 'em to good use.
Rick


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 14, 2012)

Congrats man!!


----------



## New River Rat (Dec 14, 2012)

=D>


----------



## FishingCop (Dec 15, 2012)

Congrats =D>


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 18, 2012)

:beer:


----------

